# Bringing funds (money) from ireland to canada



## sean2012 (Mar 20, 2012)

Can anyone recommend what would be the best way to bring money from ire to Canada? I will be working in Canada and planning on buying transport.I have a Irish credit card and bank account, would I be better using my ire credit card or get a new credit card in Canada? Any info would be great


----------



## jawnbc (Apr 28, 2012)

Building a credit history in Canada takes time. To start out you'll be asked to leave a bond of 200% for any Visa card ($1000 term deposit for a $500 credit limit, which is almost useless).

A good way to get started is to get a an HBC ("the Bay") or Sears in-store credit card. That'll get your credit history started--you can drop the card in a year or two. 

If you're coming as a landed immigrant and have a good job--doesn't matter much. In our office we're bringing in a new director from the UK: he's got to pay the bond for his first credit card.


----------



## Brockthebadger (May 11, 2012)

Hi
It seems to depend on the bank too. We came over in 2006 and prior to coming we contacted RBC and transferred some funds over to open an account. We also had some profits from our house sale which we transferred when we moved. On arrival we went RBC and were given our credit cards. We subsequently built up our credit history with HBC account.

Try calling a local branch of RBC and explaining your plans


----------



## LindaDoyle (Nov 5, 2010)

hi Sean,
we came here last July and we had no trouble at all opening a bank account and got a credit card within a month. obviously the limit was low at first but since then it has been increased twice cos we managed it and have been building up a good history. i recommend keeping your irish credit card for a while cos you may find not all banks are as easy going as ours but if you sit down and talk to them they are pretty understanding and particularly in the present climate as there are so many emigrants arriving every day. The other thing we did was kept our irish bank account and we left a certain amt of money in that irish account and were able to access 500.00 dollars a day from it through the cash machine here. if you have a card with Cirrus on the back of it you will be able to withdraw money from your irish account no bother but obviously there will be fees attached to the withdrawals each time. We opened a Canadian bank account in our first few days here as you need one to get paid, etc. and we also opened a savings account. We then transferred any money we had from the Irish account into the Canadian savings account. We didnt have a huge amt to transfer but we are currently selling our home back in Ireland and once the sale goes through we will transfer the funds into this Canadian account too. So its relatively easy to manage your banking over here. I would recommend CIBC and RBC as good banks to open acccounts with and we just qualified for a mortgage from the CIBC and we dont even have our permanent residency papers yet so as long as you start as you mean to go on and manage the money well and keep the credit card repayments under control it will all work out fine for you. Good luck with your move and if you need any other info do not hesitate to ask. Best of luck to all of you moving here as there seems to be an absolute huge number arriving this year.


----------



## sean2012 (Mar 20, 2012)

Hi linda thanks for the information


----------

